# [SOLVED] My kingdom for a case!



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been looking at cases on Newegg for days and I can't decide. I planned on getting a new MoBo and I want a new case with it.

So guys, who makes a good case? I like those with 2 fans in 'em, mid sized and no LEDs. Lots of pretty cases alright but too much bling. I want practical and sturdy.

Budget? I guess up to $100.

What's your favs?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My kingdom for a case!*

The best cases have good airflow (this does not mean lots of fans) and have all the ports you need. I have a corsair 600T case. It has good airflow, is classed as a mid size case but is slightly bigger, has usb 3 and 2 and it really queit I cant fault it.

If I was to have a gripe it was the crap instructions that came with it on how to connect the fan controller but there is a video on youtube which explains it.

The best manufacturers of cases these days are:-Corsair, Antec, thermaltake and coolermaster.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: My kingdom for a case!*

I prefer Cooler Master. I've used several of their cases over the years, and all have been of good quality and nice features...even the budget cases. Many ship with fans, but I wouldn't necessarily consider that in the buying decision. Most all cases have fan openings, so you can easily add fans if needed. And you can get after market fans of higher quality/specs than what come installed in stock cases.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: My kingdom for a case!*

When I still used desktop cases, my favorites were Antec. they usually always have understated cases in their lineup, without the LEDs and cheap plastic addons.

Typically have tool-less designs and easily removable parts.

Then again, it's been a long while since I went the rackmount route at home, so things may have changed for them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My kingdom for a case!*

I prefer CoolerMaster for the best bang per buck but I do sell some Antec as well.
Cases are a very personal thing, as noted by some of them you see being used :smile:, but good airflow and quality are my main concerns/requirements.


----------



## Mjizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Haven't heard anyone say anything about Zalman, they're brilliant too, I've got the Zalman Z11 plus case with both usb 2 and 3, good air flow as well, like my man said it's a personal choice.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: My kingdom for a case!*

Thanks guys, a fella on another forum found one for me, it's a deal I can't pass up. $80 off and all aluminum. 

Xigmatek GIGAS Series CCC-MD26TA-U02 Silver Aluminum MicroATX at Newegg. 
*
*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My kingdom for a case!*

Glad you found what you were looking for.
Appears to be a well built case but note you are limited to MATX and cooling is less than desirable in those cases.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: My kingdom for a case!*

There's a part by part review and it says the cooling is quite good. I intend to hook all 4 fans to the PSU for full on.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My kingdom for a case!*

I've had some experience with those small cases and heat has always been a concern. :smile:
Components installed in a constricted area = heat concerns. 

Be certain the fans are configured to move air from one direction to the other.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: My kingdom for a case!*

They are, one side the fans are over/under so it'll cool the drives and the other side are side by side to cool the mobo.

By the way, since I've only one HDD and one DVD-RW I can leave out a drive bay to assist in cooling the MoBo.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, the case is bigger than I thought. Cool!

Motherboard box on top for size comparison:



The inside with the mobo inside:


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

For an mATX case, that's positively gigantic.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

No kidding. :facepalm:

It's cool though, I like it. Here you can really see how big.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

10.94" x 12.68" x 15.59"
Weight - 13.23 lbs.

That's bigger than most Mid-Tower cases. 
I would think they need to reconsider calling it a MicroATX! :smile:


----------

